# Check cable connection.. ! PXE-M0F: Exiting Intel PXE ROM Boot Error



## brytonk

One day i was sitting at home playing on my toshiba laptop, windows 7, and the screen went blue said something but didnt get a glimse and then it said 
*Check cable connection.. ! PXE-M0F: Exiting Intel PXE ROM Boot Error* 
on a black screen, what happened? D=


----------



## makinu1der2

Remove the Power adapter and battery

Remove the hard drive and re-insert back into the slot making sure seated properly.

Boot into BIOS and check the boot options.

Usually you get the error message when the hard drive is not detected in the boot options and the system attempt to boot to the NIC.


----------



## brytonk

I did the first two and now its saying the exact same thing, but on top of the original message it says 
Nobootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key
does this mean my harddrive is corrupted and ill need the windows 7 disc to reformat?


----------



## makinu1der2

Or it could mean that the hard drive has failed/failing

Did you boot into the System Setup Menu (BIOS) and check the status of the hard drive.


----------



## brytonk

at first it would randomly work and i could access my desktop and everything and then eventually it went bak to the black screen, but now after i pulled the harddrive and put it bak in, it starts up then just is black screen period, sits like that for awhile then eventually brings up the same error cable connection problem.. =[


----------



## brytonk

actually it dosnt even show the message anymore, its been black screening with a gray underline blinking at the top left ..


----------



## Wrench97

Reboot tapping F2 to enter the Bios setup program, see if the hard drive is listed.

D/L the Hitachi Drive Fitness Test on a working PC, burn it to a CD and boot the Toshiba from the CD to test the hard drive.
Downloads


----------



## brytonk

i got a windows 7 disc downloaded, put it in and it said i had some errors with the start up system or some retard thing and now its being a peice of trash just like before. how do i fix up the windows start up thing?


----------



## Wrench97

Downloaded from where?

Did you run the drive tests?


----------



## brytonk

My bud got
It from pirate bay or somethin, and i dont know exactly what that is, i tried everything i could off that disc tho including a system repair but it just did not want to work =\


----------



## Wrench97

Throw the pirated copy of Win 7 in the trash and use the original disc, pirated copies from site like The Pirate Bay come with keyloggers/malware preinstalled.

D/L burn to a CD and run the drive fitness test, use the fitness test CD to boot from if it won't boot from that it's not a windows issue.


----------



## brytonk

But if the comp didnt come with a disc, does that meen ill hav to buy one?


----------



## Wrench97

Did this come with Win 7 pre-installed?
If it did there is a recovery partition on the hard drive, there is also a program on the start menu called "recovery disk creator" which you should have used to create your own set of recovery DVD's.
First you need to test the hard drive, if it is still good then use the recovery system to reinstall Win7, if the hard drive has in fact failed then you can borrow a legitimate win 7 disk(same version you have) from a friend and use the key on the bottom, or contact Toshiba support for replacement recovery media usually about $25.


----------



## Wrench97

See this link on how to run the system recovery > How to launch the Windows Recovery Environment


----------



## Wrench97

And this one on running the Toshiba Recovery Wizard> http://askiris.toshiba.com/ToshibaS...ceId=&dialogID=142508054&stateId=0 0 95967390

These steps will only work if the drive is good and the recovery partition intact.


----------



## brytonk

Thanks alot, so will i have to take out the harddrive n connect it to a diff comp? Cuy i cant get to the desktop at all, the win7 doesnt start up, and it was preinstalled with win7


----------



## Wrench97

What would putting it in a different PC do?

Did you follow the instructions for the Toshiba Recovery Wizard, there nothing there about having to start windows, if you can't start the recovery wizard from boot the hard drive has failed, you'll need a new hard drive and a windows 7 installation disk.


----------



## mickery

I am bumping because this solution worked perfectly in December 2014 for a Dell laptop w/ a nicely burned in Scorpio HDD.:grin: I pasted the boot error message into my Net search box and this was the top return. Thx, makinu1der, for taking the time to rescue a puzzled old timer!



makinu1der2 said:


> Remove the Power adapter and battery
> 
> Remove the hard drive and re-insert back into the slot making sure seated properly.
> 
> Boot into BIOS and check the boot options.
> 
> Usually you get the error message when the hard drive is not detected in the boot options and the system attempt to boot to the NIC.


----------

